# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Каждый второй монитор, проданный в Беларуси, произведен под брендом Philips или AOC

## Labs

• Общеевропейский рынок дисплеев демонстрирует признаки восстановления после кризисной ситуации, сложившейся год назад. Так, рынок Западной Европы стабилизируется, а спад в Восточной Европе замедляется уже 4-й квартал подряд. 
• Мониторы AOC и Philips продолжают успешно развиваться, превышая средние показатели по рынку. Совместно два бренда занимают позицию №1 в Европе. 
• За год два бренда увеличили общую занимаемую долю рынка Восточной Европы на 5%, в результате чего разрыв с производителем, занимающим второе место, составил более 8%.

По последним данным, опубликованным аналитической компанией Context, европейский рынок мониторов демонстрирует признаки восстановления после сложной ситуации, сложившейся год назад. Так, рынок Западной Европы характеризуется стабилизацией, а в Восточной Европе спад замедляется уже четыре квартала подряд. В этих условиях компании АОС и MMD, лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, продолжают увеличивать совместную долю рынка. В последнем квартале 2015 года объем продаж мониторов AOC и Philips увеличился на 4,5% по сравнению с аналогичным периодом годом ранее. Занимая почти 15% рынка, производители вместе удерживают лидирующую позицию в Европе. АОС и MMD являются дочерними компаниями ведущего мирового производителя дисплеев – компании TPV.

В регионе Восточной Европы доля мониторов AOC и Philips приближается к 24%, что соответствует позиции лидера. Результаты успешного развития брендов в 4-м квартале по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года отражены в показателях прироста доли рынка: плюс 10% у Philips и плюс 33% у AOC. 

«Как и для всех компаний в IT индустрии, 2015 год для производителей мониторов выдался сложным. Участникам рынка приходилось работать в условиях слабого курса доллара и экономической неопределенности. Но благодаря тому, что мы сохранили ориентированность на инновации и потребности клиента, обе марки – AOC и Philips – продемонстрировали рост в каждом квартале 2015 года. Этот результат является основой для дальнейшего развития на рынке Европы, где уже сегодня заметны признаки стабилизации», – комментирует ситуацию Томас Шаде, вице-президент компании AOC и MMD в Европе.

На рынке Беларуси обе торговые марки по-прежнему занимают сильную позицию, что отражено в показателе прироста доли рынка на 8% по сравнению в аналогичным периодом 2014 года. Занимая 28% рынка мониторов Беларуси, торговая марка Philips является безусловным номером 1, за ней следует AOC с показателем более 23%. Каждый второй монитор, проданный в Беларуси, произведен под брендом Philips или AOC.

----------

